
Small exercises to get you used to reading and writing Rust code - jupp0r
https://github.com/carols10cents/rustlings
======
carols10cents
Hi! I'm the maintainer, and I'm glad yinz are enjoying rustlings :) I don't
have any plans to do this for other languages, but please feel free to start
your own!

If you have any particular Rust concepts that you'd like exercises for, please
let me know here, file an issue, or even contribute an exercise! Errors that
you've hit that took you out of your flow of working on something else are
great candidates. I haven't been adding new exercises recently, but I would
like to continue expanding.

Thanks! <3

~~~
MuEta
> yinz

So a Pittsburgher with a passion for rust? Color me surprised.

~~~
dikaiosune
Isn't it in the rust belt?

~~~
carols10cents
Indeed it is!

------
adrianN
This is great. It took me from occasionally scrolling through the Rust book
("Rust looks cool, I'll use it eventually") and never writing a line of code
to actually trying the language.

~~~
danbolt
I feel the same way! Especially since this makes me a little more comfortable
with the language, I might be more inclined to use it later too!

------
elcapitan
This is absolutely fantastic, well done.

One point that makes this particularly nice is the fact that for many
languages of the compiled c++/Rust/etc kind there is a certain level of
barrier for people coming from dynamic languages, and that is the non-
existence of a repl where you can just try out basic idioms and constructs
without having to manually set up a context. This kind of interactive
environment kind of replaces that and therefore opens the language for much
more people.

------
andrey-g
When you're a little bit more comfortable with Rust, Exercism
([http://exercism.io/languages/rust](http://exercism.io/languages/rust)) has a
lot of cool toy problems to solve.

~~~
kbenson
That's really cool. I like the whole idea behind this site, and apparently I
missed it the times it's been on HN in the past. I'm totally going to use this
for a few languages I've been meaning to pick up (including rust).

------
speg
What about all the `unwraps`? I have nightmares from last time I tried to get
into Rust and it was unwrapping everything all the way down.

~~~
burntsushi
The book has a section on error handling, starting with the basics:
[https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/error-handling.html](https://doc.rust-
lang.org/book/error-handling.html)

------
softinio
This is an excellent idea. Every language should have something like this.

------
on_and_off
Awesome !

I learned Kotlin by glancing at the doc and then completing the kotlin koans.

I look forward to doing the same with Rust.

------
shmerl
These are very useful! Do you plan to add anything about object oriented
approach of Rust (structs, traits, trait objects)? This topic (OOP approach)
isn't documented in a focused fashion, especially since Rust lacks common
inheritance (favoring composition).

I.e. some examples of how to do OOP "the Rust way".

~~~
carols10cents
Those would be great additions, I'll try to get to them soon!

------
pj_mukh
Is there something like this for objective-C or swift? Still getting used to
the syntax

------
josep2
Exactly what I needed.

------
reacweb
excellent. Do you have the same for javascript ?

